# PC- Startet nicht mehr - habe ich etwas falsch angeschlossen ?



## Mythos007 (29. August 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem, und zwar habe ich mir
vor kurzem ein neues Mainboard mit CPU und Cooler gekauft
und bei mir Zuhause eingebaut jedoch tritt ein sehr seltsamer
Fehler auf ... 

Immer wenn ich an dem PC gearbeitet habe und ihn herunterfahre,
dann schaltet er sich zwar aus - wenn ich ihn jedoch wieder 
einschalten möchte so funktioniert es nicht richtig - die LED
der Festplatte leuchtet zwar und man hört auch ein Geräusch
das die CD Romlaufwerke angesprochen werden jedoch bleibt der
Monitor aus (der sich normalerweise mit einschalten sollte)
und der Bootvorgang startet auch nicht ... erst wenn ich den
PC hinten am Netzteil für ca. 15 Sekunden ausgeschaltet habe
und es dann wieder einschalte kann ich den Rechner normal über
den "power on Schalter" einschalten und dann bootet er auch ganz
normal der Monitor geht auch mit an und alles ist gut...

Aber das ist noch nicht alles, seid kurzem geht er nämlich ohne 
irgendeinen Grund komplett aus während ich an ihm arbeite und
teilweise ist es seid neustem so, dass ich ihn für einige zeit
gar nicht mehr eingeschaltet bekomme auch nicht wenn ich den oben
genannten schritt durchführe ... 

Der Lüfter ist richtig angeschlossen und dreht sich auch sowie
die Lüfter vom Netzteil funktionieren auch - der CPU ist auch
nicht überhitzt - die Temperatur lag bei den Ausfällen immer im
grünen Bereich ... 

Nun meine eigentliche Frage ? kann es sein, dass ich beim anschließen
des Mainboards (Power-Switch) Resetknopf etwas falsch angeschlossen 
habe ?

Das scheint mir noch die einleuchtendste Möglichkeit zu sein, da ich
durch das Handbuch in diesem Bereich nicht wirklich durchgeblickt
habe...

Bitte helft mir - sonst geht er noch komplett kaputt ...

Bis dann dann euer hilfsbedürftiger Mythos


----------



## Quentin (29. August 2002)

reicht die netzteil-leistung für die ganzen angeschlossenen geräte (lüfter, graka, motherboard usw) aus?


----------



## eViLaSh (29. August 2002)

kann durchaus sein, das du was flasch angeschlossen hast, ich würde das nochmal überprüfen.

warscheinlicher ist allerdings das was quentin gesagt hat

oder das der PC doch zu heiss wird !
ich würde das nochmal genau überprüfen !!!


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2002)

Zu heiss ist es definitiv nicht ... 54° sind doch echt
keine Temperatur für einen Prozessor ... 

Netzteil ... - ey jungs - das ist ein 430 Watt netzteil
soviel verbraucht noch nicht einmal mein Trockner 

Die Anschlüsse werde ich jetzt noch einmal überprüfen
hmm könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei der richtigen Anschluss-
weise helfen ? ich poste mal ein bild wie ich es angeschlossen
habe und wie es im Handbuch vom Mainboard steht ... 

ich hoffe ihr könnt damit dann etwas anfangen - ich hoffe
auch das ich euch mit meinen Fragen nicht auf den "Sack"
gehe - es ist nur so das es für mich sehr wichtig ist 
dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen - also bis nachher
euer Mythos without a PC ...

N.S.: Könnte es nicht auch an den Powermanagement einstellungen
im Bios liegen ?


----------



## BigJuri (29. August 2002)

Mach das mal mit den Anschlüssen, mit dem Bild können wir dir sicher besser helfen. Sonst kann ich zu diesen Probs (noch) nichts sagen, aber das mit dem plötzlichen Ausschalten könnte ich vielleicht klären. Falls du Windows nutzt könnte es an der Einstellung "Automatisch Neustart durchführen" unter "Systemsteuerung/Systemeigenschaften/Erweitert/Starten und Wiederherstellen/Einstellungen" liegen.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## sam (29. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Zu heiss ist es definitiv nicht ... 54° sind doch echt
> keine Temperatur für einen Prozessor ...
> 
> ...


also das netzteil sollte schon reichen  
54°C...naja, im leerlauf währe das ein bisschen viel...jedenfalls für nen pentium...was isses denn feines?


----------



## Vitalis (29. August 2002)

Mythos.. ich hatte so ziemlich genau das gleiche Problem wie Du. Es lag am Netzteil, neues gekauft und es funktionierte wunderbar. Obwohl 430 Watt ja reichlich sind..


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2002)

hmm - vielen Dank für eure Antworten ...

Also die hälfte hab ich wohl hinbekommen ...

Er schaltet sich nun nicht mehr einfach so aus
und ich bekomme ihn auch wieder eingeschaltet.

es lag an falschen CMOS einstellungen - die habe
ich resetet und danach hat er wieder gestartet.

Nur leider ist immer noch as Problem mit dem 
komplizierten neustart noch vorhanden - wie
bekomm ich das blos hin ? 

(ich muss immer erst komplett die stromzufur
kappen damit er das nächste mal wieder startet)

naja - fotos von meinem Board habe ich jetzt gemacht
daraus sollte die verkabelung hervorgehen - wenn ich
morgen wieder in der firma bin poste ich die bilder
und dann hoffe ich das wir gemeinsam zu einer lösung
für den armen kleinen Mythos kommen werden 

Bis morgen dann My.


----------



## wowbi (1. September 2002)

kann es sein dass du die jumper falsch gesteckt hast? btw die anschlüsse falsch?
das hatten wir mal an unserem server (jaja, früher, wo wir noch keine ahnung von nix hatten) 
Bei bekannten Markenplatinen ist IMMER auf dem Board ein kleines gezeichnetes plätzchen, wo die Postition aller Jumper drauf is, wie sie richtig sitzen müssen, btw wie die anschlüsse positioniert sein sollten/müssen ... 
:| 
ciao,
wowbi


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. September 2002)

Also für mich hört sich das nach nem Fehler in der Reset-Logik an. Genau das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal. Ich hab ewig rumprobiert und gebastelt, aber nix hat geholfen.
Des Pudels Kern ist, daß beim Ausschalten der Reset ausgelöst wird, und beim neu starten weiterhin aktiv bleibt, so als ob man permanent den Resetknopf drücken würde. Probier' mal, beim starten den Resetknopf gedrückt zu halten. Das könnte evtl. funktionieren, wenn nicht muß das aber auch nichts heißen.
Eine falsche Verkabelung halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, denn daß der Fehler in der Verkabelung beim Warmstart zum Tragen kommt, beim Kaltstart aber nicht, wäre etwas unlogisch.

/edit:
Wenn es denn so ist, kann man selber nichts dran tun - das ist dann ein Garantiefall.

mfG
Kapro


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2002)

Soo - habe nun sämtliche Anschlüsse noch einmal überprüfen 
lassen - Sie sind richtig angeschlossen ... Habe auch das
Netzteil mal ausgewechselt - leider immer noch das gleiche
Problem mit dem nicht mehr Hochfahren ...

Habe nun versucht ein Biosupdate durchzuführen - das Problem
ist nur - ich weiss zwar was es für ein Mainboard ist jedoch
was zur Hölle ist => PCB 1.X / 3.X  ?
oder => PCB 1.X

was macht es ? und wozu ist es ?

ich weiss nun nicht welche bios version ich für mein board
benötige - im Handbuch steht auch nix und auf der Internet
seite auch nicht ... 

HILFE !!!

Bis dann dann euer My.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

Also, ich tippe einfach mal ins Grüne ( oder eher rot), und sage, das dein Mainboaard einen defekt hat ( egal obs neu ist ).

Hatte selbigen Fall gerade in der Firma (Kunden PC) und da wars definitiv das Board, das den Fehler verursacht hat.

Gruss Cutti

N.S.: Beim genannten Kunden-PC lag der Fehler in der Spannungsversorgung/-steuerung der CPU. UND: Man musste genau den geschilderetn Schritt von Mythos ausführen, dann ging es zie,lich lange gut, bis es garnicht mehr ging.


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. September 2002)

Verrate uns doch bitte mal, was du für ein Mainboard eingebaut hast. Ich mache zwar gerne Rätselspielchen, aber ob dir damit geholfen ist, sei mal dahingestellt...

/Kapro


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2002)

ohh - ganz vergessen ...

Es ist das K7S5A von Elitegroup
nur gibt es auf der Biosdownloadseite
mehrere Versionen für mein Mainboard
und nun weiss ich mit den Kürzeln nix
anzufangen und in meinem Handbuch steht
dazu leider nichts und die Faq der seite
des Mainboardherstellers sind zur zeit 
under construktion ...

=> http://www.ecs.com.tw/download/k7s5a.htm


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2002)

Foto meines Mainboards. ... falls es irgendwie helfen kann?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

Nachtrag:

Neben der CPU ( welche hast Du? Ich tippe ,mal auf einen Athlon) sollten 2 oder drei Kondensatoren ( sehen aus wie kleine , runde Türme ) sein, guck mal ob die irgendwie auffälig aussehen!

Insbesondere die Naht am Deckel und/oder seitlich!


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2002)

Die Kondensatoren sind i.o - Fehler tritt ja nun 
nur noch auf, wenn ich den pc rebooten möchte ...


----------



## Mythos007 (7. September 2002)

Neues Netzteil - fehler ist behoben ... 

Vielen Dank an euch alle - hätte nie gedacht,
dass sich soviele für mein Problem begeistern
können ... ich hoffe ich kann mich mal revanchieren ...

Bis dann dann Jungs macht weiter so - euer My.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

Schön das bei Dir der Austausch nur des Netzteils bereits genützt hat...*freu für Dich* 

Schade, bei meinem Kunden wars damit nicht behoben


----------



## Adam Wille (11. September 2002)

Hoi ihrs,

also für mich klingt das Problem ganz nach dem Status, den mein Rechner erreicht, wenn Stromausfall ist und die Kiste an war, als der Saft wegging.

Dann gibt's ja noch Spannungsreserven und Co. aber trotzdem gibt's ja einen internen Überspannungsschutz im Netzteil, der es nicht gern sieht nach solchen Geschichten neu zu starten.

Zieht man dann jedoch den Netzstecker ab und setzt ihn wieder drauf, ist die Sturköpfigkeit des Netzteils wie weggeblasen. 

Gut möglich also, dass in der Hinsicht was faul war. 
Kann imho auch mit den USV-Einstellungen wie ACPI zu tun haben...

Geist


----------



## Quentin (11. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Neues Netzteil - fehler ist behoben ... *



das hab ich dir bereits 4 minuten nach deiner frage gesagt


----------



## Mythos007 (11. September 2002)

ja ja schon gut - es ist allerdings das gleiche
Netzteil mit den gleichen Leistungsmerkmalen gewesen
als das was ich vorher eingebaut hatte ... meins war
ebend nur kaputt und das "neue" war ein heiles


----------

